

Please provide your username and password: 000webhost / hosting24.com - jordanwallwork

Hello Jordan,<p>We can transfer your account fully from 000webhost. Please provide the following details:<p>000webhost account username:
000webhost account password:
000webhost server number:<p>As soon as this information is provided we will start the transfer, taking up to 1 hour. Thank you for your understanding and patience during this process.<p>Please mind that if you used the website builder to create a website on the subdomain provided by 000webhost, the website here will display a notification everytime you enter it (it is a limitation of the SiteBuilder). If you used a SiteBuilder to create a site on your own domain (the one you used by pointing it to 000webhost nameservers), the website will display without any issues.<p>Thank you for the inquiry and good luck.<p>Thank you for using our services,
Alex F.
Help Desk Staff<p>www.hosting24.com
======
smartwater
If you don't want them to transfer it for you then you can either hire someone
or do it yourself. Either of those 3 ways require your login details.

------
legierski
Do you really think they should be able to get access to your account on
000webhost without you giving them the details? That would be scary...

~~~
caw
It reminds me of that priceline commercial.

"How do you know you are who you say you are?"

"You called me"

So make a backup your site, change the password to foobob, and give them the
account info. Proceed to change the password on your hosting24 account after
it's done.

Else, move it yourself.

~~~
jordanwallwork
Problem is, I can't move it myself. They've locked the account down, meaning I
no longer have ftp access nor database access, and the site was fairly old and
not touched in years so ive lost my copy of the source and haven't taken any
db backups. I also can't change my account password any more

